# We’ll all die one day. Isn’t it time we got used to the idea?



## Mindful (Feb 20, 2015)

" I’m writing this after hearing an apparently innocuous and encouraging snippet of news – that a new lung cancer treatment is capable of giving sufferers a possible “extra 200 days” of life. Another morning, another “battle against cancer” fought, and in this case won – sort of.

Yet I find myself rather in sympathy with the one in five Dutch doctors who, it was reported this week, would consider helping someone die even if they had no physical problems but were “tired of living”. Because these doctors have the maturity to face the fact that life has a natural end.

The wearying truth is, there are just so many “battles”, and they appear to be multiplying all the time. A new drug to treat strokes. A breakthrough in the “war” against heart disease. A promising initiative on Alzheimer’s. We are fed, daily, the hopeful news: fatal disease is slowly on the retreat. But there’s always one more, and sooner or later we all lose."

We ll all die one day. Isn t it time we got used to the idea Tim Lott Comment is free The Guardian


----------



## Mindful (Feb 20, 2015)

" I watch the runners on Hampstead Heath every day puffing and panting – suffering – in order to put off the big event, and while I admire them, I wonder if it isn’t all in vain. As a recent study on cancer at Johns Hopkins University revealed, lifestyle is somewhat overrated as a panacea for extending life. Researchers found that more than two-thirds of cancers are driven by random mistakes in cell division that are completely outside our control. And beyond that, there are genetic predispositions, also outside our control."


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Feb 20, 2015)

Enjoy your life for as long as you can -- then take that two-seat pond hopper into the great beyond with the same wanderlust that you have always felt when faced with any enormous undertaking.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 20, 2015)

We are but motes in a huge multi-verse and our time, in this current form, is limited. Make the most of it.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Feb 20, 2015)

I never use any other barometer for progress other than my own vision of how my existence might become even more decadent.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Feb 20, 2015)

In my early years I feared death, but reconciled my dying by believing that I was Immortal in spirit. I missed out on it's true import; not comprehending life's finality and the gift of being a mortal creation ~


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 20, 2015)

You'll never get out of this life alive.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Feb 20, 2015)

Mr Clean said:


> You'll never get out of this life alive.



Ironically, it is our physical manifestation that enjoys immortality; it is our soul that dies off, leaving our bodies to be reborn into a new incarnation.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 24, 2015)

Mindful said:


> " I’m writing this after hearing an apparently innocuous and encouraging snippet of news – that a new lung cancer treatment is capable of giving sufferers a possible “extra 200 days” of life. Another morning, another “battle against cancer” fought, and in this case won – sort of.
> 
> Yet I find myself rather in sympathy with the one in five Dutch doctors who, it was reported this week, would consider helping someone die even if they had no physical problems but were “tired of living”. Because these doctors have the maturity to face the fact that life has a natural end.
> 
> ...



Because we do eventually die, the point of living and grabbing onto as much time as we can then is to help others. If we only lives our lives for our own benefit, our lives are meaningless. To to give ourselves meaning and a reason to go on living, we should be helping others.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 24, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > " I’m writing this after hearing an apparently innocuous and encouraging snippet of news – that a new lung cancer treatment is capable of giving sufferers a possible “extra 200 days” of life. Another morning, another “battle against cancer” fought, and in this case won – sort of.
> ...



I don't want to die. I'm still deluding myself I shall live forever, that I have control. Even though my brain tells me otherwise.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 24, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



No one free of mental illness wants to die. It sucks we have to. But for myself I've found solace in that nothing in the universe lasts forever. Death or ending is by design and necessary. When stars "die" they release all the matter that made them up to become part of other things. In dying then they ensure new life and things can come to be using that material. 

When we die and decompose, the atoms that made up our bodies are free to become part of other things, living and non-living both. While our individuality is gone (probably) everything that actually comprised our bodies remains. Atoms don't blip out of existence because the organism died, they simply become free to become part of other things. 

If the individuality that's lost lived well, and was an asset and not a liability, the individuality will be honored with remembrance. That's the very best anyone can hope for, to be remembered. And the goal we should strive for. Hopefully the remembrance is positive and not because we did somethign very naughty.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 24, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



I know. I still think I'm immortal. The Gods will punish me for such hubris.

We invent our own hypotheses, of how we should or should not be. To live a worthwhile life. And that might be another invented aspiration with which  to kid ourselves. The most difficult thing seems to be to live in the moment.

Why were we given, or cursed with, brains that over think things?


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 24, 2015)

Recently turning 60 kinda fucked with my head. Oofah.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 24, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Recently turning 60 kinda fucked with my head. Oofah.



Have regrets set in yet?

It was only yesterday when I was lying on the lawn in the back garden, gazing up at the sky, projecting into the future, which seemed to stretch on endlessly.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 24, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Recently turning 60 kinda fucked with my head. Oofah.
> ...


Regret is fleeting. It comes and goes.

What were you doing laying in the grass? Did you have a heart attack?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 24, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Recently turning 60 kinda fucked with my head. Oofah.


Did you use a condom?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 24, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



English people do that sort of thing. On hot summer days.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 24, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Recently turning 60 kinda fucked with my head. Oofah.
> ...


My favorite Brotch-slapee.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 24, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


They'll bury me laughing....


----------



## chikenwing (Feb 24, 2015)

Mindful said:


> " I watch the runners on Hampstead Heath every day puffing and panting – suffering – in order to put off the big event, and while I admire them, I wonder if it isn’t all in vain. As a recent study on cancer at Johns Hopkins University revealed, lifestyle is somewhat overrated as a panacea for extending life. Researchers found that more than two-thirds of cancers are driven by random mistakes in cell division that are completely outside our control. And beyond that, there are genetic predispositions, also outside our control."


That is exactly what my oncologist told me about mine. Now eating right sensible exercise are a good thing,but not a for sure thing at all.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 24, 2015)

Mindful said:


> " I’m writing this after hearing an apparently innocuous and encouraging snippet of news – that a new lung cancer treatment is capable of giving sufferers a possible “extra 200 days” of life. Another morning, another “battle against cancer” fought, and in this case won – sort of.
> 
> Yet I find myself rather in sympathy with the one in five Dutch doctors who, it was reported this week, would consider helping someone die even if they had no physical problems but were “tired of living”. Because these doctors have the maturity to face the fact that life has a natural end.
> 
> ...


 
Feel free to off yourself.

However, doctors dealing death based on their personal opinion of whether or not those 200 days have value...no thanks. Keep it in Holland where the population never really understood the hubbub over death camps anyway...


----------



## Mindful (Feb 24, 2015)

chikenwing said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > " I watch the runners on Hampstead Heath every day puffing and panting – suffering – in order to put off the big event, and while I admire them, I wonder if it isn’t all in vain. As a recent study on cancer at Johns Hopkins University revealed, lifestyle is somewhat overrated as a panacea for extending life. Researchers found that more than two-thirds of cancers are driven by random mistakes in cell division that are completely outside our control. And beyond that, there are genetic predispositions, also outside our control."
> ...



Some of the so called healthiest people I know,  have got cancer.

If you can strengthen the immune system, it  can help, as our bodies are fighting and killing cancer cells non stop. It's a war zone in there.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 24, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > " I’m writing this after hearing an apparently innocuous and encouraging snippet of news – that a new lung cancer treatment is capable of giving sufferers a possible “extra 200 days” of life. Another morning, another “battle against cancer” fought, and in this case won – sort of.
> ...



Feel free to off myself?

The article  was written from an English perspective.  Some posters "got" it.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 24, 2015)

Mindful said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


 
I get it.

You're okay with doctors arbitrarily dealing death to people who are sick and vulnerable.

Based on your opinion that if YOU were sick and vulnerable, you wouldn't care about those last 200 days.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 25, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



The piece wasn't about that.


----------



## Ellipsis (Feb 25, 2015)

Mindful said:


> We’ll all die one day. Isn’t it time we got used to the idea?


If you haven't already, sure, but some of us long since matured past that stage.


----------

